# need advice on a bump on my horse's neck



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone?? I'm at a loss as to what to do...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry, no advice here other than I too thought it was from an insect bite or allergic reaction. Never heard of a granuloma. 

But, I would be interested to know why the vet had you up his bute? What was that supposed to do? I thought bute was just for pain.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

I have no suggestions other then your same thoughts, bite, or reaction to something, my first mare a TB once broke out in a bunch of bumps like that but all over her body under her blanket, she was shaved and I had washed her blanket and I guess it didn't rinse enough and she had a reaction to the detergent, it REALLY freaked me out though.. It went down after a week and a bath.

No case you used a new product? 

sorry not really anything else I can think of! Best of luck hopefully you can figure it out and soon!

bute is for pain and decreases swelling (anti-inflammatory), so that is the reason the vet would suggest upping the dose!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, JJ. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Your welcome, We learn something new every day  we stop learning when we are dead


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had not used anything new on him.. But we had another horse that had a similar, though larger, bump on his back from a spider bite so we're thinking that may be the cause. The other horse's went down after a few days of meds and TLC, though Hunter's isn't...


----------



## Alan (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi i was wondering how you got on with your horse as i have one the the same thing
it is hard at the sides and a soft pit in the middle. to describe it a little better it looks 
like 2 D's back to back and the soft bit is like a line in between them.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

There is still a slight bump but its pretty much gone now. It does not bother him at all. Originally the vet lanced it thinking it was an abscess but after a while of it not changing he decided it was probably a granuloma.

If the bump is soft in the middle its probably an abscess. Have a vet check it out and they will probably lance it to let it drain. I couldn't tell you about the line in it, though...


----------



## Alan (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for the reply it has gone down on my horse now. I think it was a reaction 
to some thing in her food as I had changed it. my vet is coming out tomorrow to check her over.Thanks again


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm what is it about Palomino Hunters and bumps. Glad it went down. My poor guy is having an awful time with these darn sarcoids. Hi poor face is a mess (at least its all on one side)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Awh  I hope your boy gets better soon!


----------



## lala7 (Jan 21, 2013)

My horse has a bum exactly the same place and size, Do you know what it ended up being


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

The vet never really did figure it out, just assumed it was a granuloma. It has pretty much gone away though if I look closely I can barely see the spot where it was


----------

